# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  دموع في مأتم الحلم ...

## mohammad qasaimeh

ها قد مضى زمن الحب .. و ارتحلت الذكريات كي تسكن في مجهول ما .. ها قد صرنا وحيدين من جديد يا قلبي .. نتسول الامان من أشباح الليل  
كفى تلفتاً يا قلبي .. فالهاوية تحيط بكل الكلمات .. و مائدة الحزن أصبحت على وشك الوصول و لم يبقَ للحاضر غير ثقوب من الوقت .. أو أقل  
لم أُخطئ قطعاً عندما لقنت محبرتي بالإخلاص و قمت برسم لوحة فنية تجسد الفضيلة كما لم يصنع رهبان العشق من قبل  
و ذلك الطفل الذي ما زال يمرح في مكان ما .. لا بد أن يعود لموطنه الخيالي .. رغم أنه يحدق في هذه اللحظة بالظلام .. و يصارع رغبة عارمة بالبكاء .. لكن ايماناً يسكن صدره أن تقيؤ العواطف خطيئة عظمى يمنعه من ذلك  
هنا .. قد أضحك .. وقد أصمت .. و قد وقد  
قد يصبح منارة نسيان يقصدهها العشاق العائدون من الهزيمة  
و قد يكون الجزء الثاني لـ " كُتب لنيسان "  
***** 
بدايةً لا تستمعوا لهذه الأغنية لأنها كاذبة !!  
http://www.6rob.com/ViewSongs/song_14954.html

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
بانتظار اليوميات ... 

لكن برأي ومع دوران الأيام ... للعشق عودة ... وللإفلاس لا مكان 

تسرعت بإختيار عنوان اليوميات ...

جميعنا رثى وعاتب براءة  أرواحنا ... لكن لهذا الطفل يوم ... ولسعادته قرب ... فلا تقتله أرجوك 

هناك أيدٍ غلفتها الحنان ستقترب منه ... ليضحك من جديد ...ويلعب من جديد ... ويرسم من جديد ... فالجميل قادم 

لا أعلم لم أحمل  كل هذا التفاؤل إليك ... هي ليست مواساة صديق عز عليه وجع صديقه فأراد أن يخفف عنه ألم 

حاضره ولفت انتباهه لما يحمله أمل المستقبل ..

بل ... هي محصلة يوميات طفلة تعيشها الآن ... بعد أن باتت وفي أحد الأيام تحمل نفس عبارات الألم تلك 


تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ... وإن كانت البداية حزينة ... أملي أن تكون نهاية بداية لجزء ثالث قصتة سعيدة 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> بانتظار اليوميات ... 
> 
> لكن برأي ومع دوران الأيام ... للعشق عودة ... وللإفلاس لا مكان 
> 
> تسرعت بإختيار عنوان اليوميات ...
> 
> جميعنا رثى وعاتب براءة أرواحنا ... لكن لهذا الطفل يوم ... ولسعادته قرب ... فلا تقتله أرجوك 
> 
> ...


كم جميلُ أنكِ من بدأ هذه المذكرات .. فأهلا بكِ 

أما العنوان فهو مؤقت على الأغلب .. فقد وضعته لأجل فتح الموضوع و في نيةٌ لتغييره كما غيرت قبله 

الموت نصر العظماء !! 
كأن الحياة لم تعد تسعهم .. كأن أقدارهم تكاد تختنق تحت هذه السماء .. فترحل على طاير الموت نحو الانهاية .. نحو الحياة المطلقة 

أما الأطفال فأن غمامة من الجنة تحميهم .. فلا تخافي عليهم .. لن يسممهم الزمان .. وفي كل مساء سيمارسون عبادتهم اليومية بالنظر الى السماء و مراقبة وصول أملٍ قادم 

كي نصبح ممتلئي القوة .. فلا بد لنا من العيش في مقبرة العشق للحظات .. فأن بين أجداثها تعاوذ غريبة من استطاع النجاة من لعناتها .. كُتب لقلبة السعادة الأبدية ..

أهلا بكِ أيات .. آملاً أن أراكِ هنا كل حين

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

thanks bb

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

محمد يا ساحر العقول!
فلطالما أعجزت ألسنة وعقول عن الرد!!
فلا أعلم ما اقول!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
عندما ترتطم أقدارنا بسحابة حلم عابرة .. علينا أن لا نحزن إذا لم يهطل الحب .. فشتاء القلب لم يأتِ بعد !!
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
حطام على قيد الحياة 

روحٌ و احتضار 

و قلب يتسربل خلف العمر 

تطير أشلاؤه كأنها غبار 

فيأتي ذلك الحلم مذبوحاً 

برداء الماضي 

يكتسي الغار 

ينثر بالمكان مقبرة على شكل حديقة

يتحدث عن لغة من دمار 

يسكن كل الأضواء 

يفوح مع الأسماء كضوء النهار 

ثم يرزح تحت حطام الذكريات 

يحاول الشروق 

لكنه ينهار 

و يبقى العشق وحيداً هناك

يلبس الحزن كالسوار
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ابتسامةٌ تنتحب 
[/align]
[align=center] 
يا امرأة غير متوقعة 

يا روحاً مجنونة تدور بالسماء

كفي عن مطاردة اسمي 

كفي عن حملي في مذكراتك العاطفية

و إحصائي في تعداد الأشلاء

و مزجي بكِ 

و تلقين عمري بنظراتٍ جوفاء 

أنا أطوف على الجروح ...

قد ملئتني أحلاماً مبتورة 

و صرت نافورة شقاء 

و أقمتِ وطناً للحزن بعينيّ

حتى عروقي أخليتِها الدماء 

إن كنتِ تبحثين عن بارقة دمعٍ 

فقد حُطّمتِ - يا ذكراي - الرجاء 

فتلك الابتسامة نحتها الحب على فمي 

ليس حبكِ .. بل حبي لذاتي و للسناء 

و قلبي ذلك الطفل الذي يسكن الورد

ما زال يبحث بين النجوم عن نقاء 

فهلّا رحلتِ و سحر عينيكِ 

فأنتٍ فاتنةٌ جداً .. لكن روحكِ مريضة البهاء 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]




وقفَتْ على أطلال قلبي و قالت :

مالك لا تكتب ، أين حروفك الذهبيّة ؟

أين إحساسك الذي يتنفس روح اللغة ؟

أين باقات فجرك النديّة ؟

قد مررت هنا البارحة 

فظننت أن منفىً اقتحم خباياك الشِعريّة

و تلك القيثارة التي كانت تغرد بداخلك

هل أخرستها الأحزان فصارت منسيّة ؟

فقلت : لا تربتي على الجرح يا أُخيّة 

فانفجاري صار مسألة وقتيّة 

كيف أكتب عن أفاعٍ تتكاثر بداخلي ؟

و تشرب دمي نخب انتصاراتها القبليّة 

كيف أكتب عن أشواكِ تنبت داخل جفني ؟

فإذا سقطت دمعة .. تسيل و الدماء سويّة 

ماذا أقول للعالم ؟ 

قتلتني طفلة شقية ؟ 

ماذا أقول أجيبيني ؟

هل يفهم هذا الكون معنى عاشقاً مأساته أبدية ؟

يصحو كي يشرب الأسى من ضوء الشمس 

و يغفو كي يرى عرس ذكريات .. وما للرؤى حمية عشقية 

إن الأمل ما زال يحتضر بداخلي 

و الأحلام تحاول التنفس .. وأنا أدفنها حيّة !!







[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

............................

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محمد صح لسان على القصايد الرائعة وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
أن يعشق الرجل .. 
[/align]

[align=center] 
إنها أقدس بذرة تسقط من القدر في أصيص أحلامه .. فيبدأ بجمع نور عينيه دون أي جدال مع نفسه فإن عليه أن يسقيها الضياء و كفى !!

لا شيء يعيد الرجل إلى طفولته كالحب .. كأن جينات الإنتماء في وجدانه هي المسؤولة عن التفاعل الحسي مع هذا الكائن الروحي الجديد الذي ما إن يرخي رحاله على الوقت حتى يمتزج مع الماضي قبل الحاضر !! 

كأنه عهد أُمومة جديد يسعى الرجل إلى تشييده .. فإنه بالفعل يبحث عن حضنٍ أُنثوي مليء بتلك الغيوم الوثيرة التي أودعها الله في تاء التأنيث .. يبحث عن وطن لجنسيته التائهة بين العيون .. يبحث عن أفقٍ من الحنان لراياته التي صدئ الهواء على أطرافها .. يبحث عن جدولٍ من الثلج لحدائق روحه التي ترتجف ضمأً .. يبحث عن بضعة حروف جديدة كي يخبئ بها اسمه .. إذاً هو يبحث عن فتاةٍ منافسةٍ لإمه بشكلٍ أو بآخر 

كأنه لا دينيٌ جاء من كوكب آخر يبحث عن انتماءٍ إيماني يناسبه .. 

فيعشقٌ الرجل كي يمجّد .. كي يجعل قبلته العشقية حرماً يتشاجر عليه كل آلهة الحب .. فكلما صلّى و قّدم قرابين الوقت و زرع مشاتلاً من حنايا قلبه و جبل رهباناً من دموع عينه و ضمخ غيوماً من ضوع صدره و أجرى أنهار معجزات من شرايين جسده .. زادت روحه سكينه و اطمئنان

يعشق الرجل .. كي يُضرب فيه المثل في الوفاء و يُنتهج مذهبه طريقة للشرفاء .. كي يصبح أعلى مكانة من كل البشر .. لإيمانه العميق بفكرة : وراء كل صك غفران يُعطى لرجل امرأة !!

فيعشق الرجل ..   
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
رائعة ...  :Eh S(7): 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد صح لسان على القصايد الرائعة وبانتظار جديدك




نوّرت الموضوع عبد الله اهلا فيك




> [align=center]





> رائعة ... 
> [/align]





مرورك الأروع ...  :Cgiving:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]
كنتُ كلما سُرق القمر أقول لليل : حبيبتي هنا ، و كلما جُنت السماء و تقيأت من غيومها براكيناً أقول للعصافير : حبيبتي هنا ، و كلما تفشى مرض الخريف بالزهور و أصاب الليل داء الظلام و اختنقت أحلام العاشقين بالعدم و تفصدت آمال الفجر لاحتضان الشمس و تفتت محار البحار و تجمدت موسيقى الانهار و تحلّقت صلوات الأطفال حول دمىً تحترق بالنار و بُترت أرجوحة العمر كي تلقى الأجساد إلى دمار ، كنت دائما أقول : حبيبتي هنا 

لقد كنتِ الحل الأمثل لجدلية البكاء على شكل الفرح ، و الآن تقف الكائنات خلف أسوار حروفي ، تنهشها الحيرة كشعوبٍ سُلبت الهوية التي تجيز لها مزاحمة الموجودات الأخرى على سطح الأرض ، صار الرسول فيهم من استطاع أن يدفن نفسهه بالحرقة و الألم و المجهول و يمضي دون أن يستسلم للبقاء 

فبعض المعارك انهزامٌ إن كنت لا تعلمين !!

كيف أعيد إنعاش الأمل و الحلم بعد اليوم ، من أين أجد نهاراً لكل هذا الظلام ، من أين أجد تعويذةً أو كتاباً مقدساً يدمغ هذا الحزن الذي نما مع الأيام كأنه تشوهٌ خلقي 
في أي مقهىً أجلس اليوم كي أضع قلبي على الطاولة أمامي و أكتب الشعر لحبيبتي على ضوء نبضاته ، أي مظاهرة عاطفية سوف تقبلني بعد اليوم أن انضم لصفوفها و أهتف بشعاراتها و أمارس الثورية التي إذا لم تقتل الظلم أمدت الحلم بجرعة من الحياة 

ما أصعب الكون بلا عشق ، تصبح الهموم قادرة على التناسل مع الوقت و التحجّم مع الضوء و التبدل مع الألوان و التغير مع الأشكال و التصغار مع البذور و التناثر مع الهواء و التأقلم مع كل المناخات و الإختباء في كل ثنايا الأيام ، هكذا يصبح المرء مثل كوكب مقفر من الماء تحط عليه الزهور من الفضاء لبضع دقائق ثم ترحل قائلة : أي ميتٍ هذا 

قد تستطيع العيون أن تبكي الحروف أو تلفتَ الكلمات ، لكن كلمة أحبك حين تخرج من الشفتين تمثل اليوم الأخير من الروايات الخيالية حين ينتصر الخير و تتوج الفضيلة ، فالعيون قناديل الطريق .. 

كذلك الحب قناديلٌ لا بد منها لأي طريق 


****

http://www.6rb.com/songs/30275.html

ها قد أمطرت الدنيا و لستِ معي !!
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ما يخطر في بال قطرة ..!! 
[/align]
[align=center] 
حين تنضم لأُوركيسترا الهواء 

و تتأوه على ماضي الغيومْ 

و تصبحُ سفينةً من الأحلام 

و من الضوء و النجومْ

قد يشرب حزنها عاشقٌ يصلي الشتاء 

و قد تعانق عبرةً هطلت من سجام الهمومْ 

و لها أيضاً موطنٌ بين التراب 

فتزغرد لعودتها الزهورُ و الكرومْ 

إنها قطرة ماء سقطت من كنائز السماء 

إنها واحدة ، لكن وقعها الكوني إلى الأبد يدومْ 

و لكن ...

 هل سألها أحد إن كانت تطارد حلماً 

يختبئ خلف نورٍ بالكون يحومْ 

أو كانت روحها ترتجف بهاوية الوحدة 

و قلبها - من ذكرىً قاسيةٍ - مكلومْ 

تلك التي تكرز حدائقاً من الثلج في أحشائها 

و تعزفُ كريسالاً من بريقٍ يزيل لعنة كل مشؤومْ

 تُرى هل لها هواجسٌ أخرى 

غير أنها أمٌ رؤومْ !!









[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Bl (23):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
وداعاً صديقي .. 
[/align]

[align=center] 
كم كنت أتمنى 

أن لا يسمع نظراتنا أحد 

حين تخبرني بالضوء 

أنني قد نسيت بيتاً في عيونك 

و اسماً في لغتك

و برجاً في سمائك 

و لمسة على يدك 

و زاوية أجتمعت عندها أقدارنا يوماً ما 

كم كنت أتمنى 

أن تأتي كنهرٍ من الثلج وسط هذا الجحيم من الضمأ

أن تُزهر كنافورة حياة من وسط الأجداث 

و تمزق رداء موتٍ خلف أيامي اختبأ 

أن تفوح مثل الهدوء من تلك العاصفة 

و تسقط منها جوهرة تتلألأ

كم كنت أتمنى 

أن تهمس لي بأنّا 

ما زلنا نسكن على مقربة من الجنة

و أن بقاياً ذكريات ترفض أن تغادرنا 

أنك لم ترحل مع دمي المسفوح 

فنحن آخر الناجين من وباء الأمس لأنّا

أبعاد صداقتنا أوسع من أن يمتصها ثقب 

لكنك اعتنقت ديانة اسمها " الآن " 

قرآنها مسروق 

و معجزات رسلها بهتان 

فأصبحت يا صديقي 

 خطيئة أخرى

و فاجعة إضافية

لتلك الذكرى 

ثم رحت كباقي الأيام 

و اضمحللت كباقي الصور 

و تبخرّت تماماً كالأوهام 



[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
فكرةٌ صاخبة 

متملقة للحزن 

ثقب أسود للدموع .. و للمزن 

تصلب نفسي عليها 

و ترصد مكافأة قدرها شمس 

لكل من يتمكن من إعدام حرف من اسمي 

***

ما عاد حلقي كافياً 

لمد روحي و جزرها كل حين 

و أنا لم أعد كافياً لي 

حتى أن الموت يطوف حولي لاهثاً 

و الغروب يحدق بعيني خاشعاً 

و الليل يصمت على نافذتي متهيباً 

فكوكب الحزن موجود فقط

في فضائي 

***

و في طريقي نحو النور 

وجدت قناديلاً من الظلام 

و متاهات على شكل لافتة 

و وعد بالموت .. على شكل أمل 




[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]
على أعتاب العمر فجر 

و رائحة وردة نسيت أن تذبل مع الخريف 

و هيكلٌ قد يكون للحب .. 

ينزف منه القمر 

***

على أعتاب العمر لفتات 

و همسةٌ شاحبة الذاكرة

ما زالت تدحرج من الأمس

تبكي ، كلما قال لها الغد : هيهآت 

***

على أعتاب العمر بسمة

عجباً لها ..

تصنع من غبار الدموع

عينين شفيفتين

يختلج بهما شفقٌ أخضر 

يحتضنهما الظلام العذب بخطّين

ثم تقول لها من الغزل كلمة

***

على أعتاب العمر قصيدة 

تسأل : من يصفد جدائلي الأثيرية

و يسرقني لخلف الفضاء

حيثُ ديانة الحب أبدية 

لكني أسمع نشيج حروفها

كلما قرأ أحد ماضيها 

خشية أن أعيده 

[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (49):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> 





> 





> 



خالد ، هدوء ، شذى 

ازدادت الكلمات جمالاً بتواجدكم ، أهلا بكم دوماً

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (8):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]
إعياء عاطفي 
[/align]
[align=center]
ما زالت قصيدةٌ تلهث 

تعفر رأسها بالشمس 

تستنشق الأرض 

و تأبى أن تطأطئ الرأس 

في حروفها سوارٌ من فجرٍ قادم 

و في قدميها نقشٌ من أمس 

لا أحد يدري من أين تأتي بالياسمين

و ضوع الحب .. و بعض الهمس 

لا أحد يدري كيف تستطيع 

أن تزرع في كل ظل 

بذورَ ربيع

و تخرج سلالة جديدة من الدموع 

تتحنط بها الذكريات 

لئلا تضيع 


http://www.6arabsongs.net/Syria/miada_el7enawy/
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ضجة صغيرة في الوجدان

ثم ألمٌ في المعدة

ثم صمت 

سأمارس هذه التعويذة كلما التقينا ... 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بجانبي حُطام 

تأتأتكِ  
رغم أنكِ رموزٌ  
لا تُقرأين 
رسمتكِ 
رغم أنكِ ضبابية 
كالبرق تختفين 
أقمت بكِ مناجماً للبحث عن قلب  
و آباراً إرتوازية للحنين 
كنت أول من أنبت الشعر 
في صحراء أُنثى 
جوفها غسلين 
فرفضتِ الإنضمام للمجموعة الشمسية 
و عدتِ أرضاً جدباء 
بالأرياح تنوحين 
ثم جئتِ اليوم 
يفوح منكِ الموت 
بجانبي تجلسين 
فآلمني جفاف حضوركِ 
و أنكِ ستبقين بعدي 
قفراء من العاشقين

----------


## آلجوري

تحياتي محمد ... دمت في طريق الابداع

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> تحياتي محمد ... دمت في طريق الابداع


جوري .. لوجودكِ تحية .. أهلا بكِ دوماً

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كان لنا هنا .. عندما كانت الشمس لا تزال بمهد الحلم .. ذكرى

http://www.6rb.com/songs/4059.html

[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Icon30:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
يوجد شاغرُ شمسٍ في سمائي !! 

جلستُ وسط ليلٍ يتضاءل .. تنوح به بقاياً دموع .. كما تفوح أيضاً بعض لفتات تسرق ومضةً من إحدى النجوم و تتقمص رداء الغد المزركش بالتفاؤل 

و كان هناك وراء طيةٍ من الهواء موسيقى .. ربما تعزفها عيونٌ شُهل ما زال بها بقايا كواكب من عاصفة الأمس .. و بريقٌ هو ديانة 

و أنا في وسط هذا الصخب الروحي صامتٌ متهيبٌ محدقٌ بكل شيء .. و في كل ثانية يهطل من سفح قلبي شلالٌ من المشاعر .. فما إن تصل لبحر الفراغ حتى تدرك أن اللاشيء ينتظرها .. فتتجمد تحت طبقة من جليد اللوعة .. أو تتبخر على شكل دموع  

لا بد أن يأتي الصباح بعد قليل .. حيث تبدأ الكائنات بتغريد الحياة .. و الشمس تصفق ستائر الأفق خلف الفجر .. و القمر ينغمس في الفضاء إلى مجهولٍ يومي .. و لا يعني لي ذلك إلا سقوط ورقة جديدة من التقويم .. أو تنائي نور جديد من عمري في ديجور الوقت

لا موطناً لحاضري .. و لا فخراً بماضيَّ .. و المستقبل مبهمٌ بذات الطبيعة .. كأي وردة أنبتت أوراقها للمرة الألف متناسية جحود الصحراء لقدسية جمالها بل و متفائلة بمعجزة مناخية .. كأي قبلة ضاعت في بريد القدر لكنها ما زالت مُشتعلة بعواطف عاشقة بلغ بها الشوق مداه .. كأي عصفورٍ صغير قرر أن يخرج لمعركة السماء رغماً عن شعواء الرياح و الهاويات المتناثرة بين أمواجها

ألا أيها الليل .. أرخي جفونك .. كي نحلم معاً 

[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]
عيد النسيان 

فلنكمل عشقنا نسياناً ..

كانت هذه الكلمة أول ما ومض ببالي عندما تذكرت أن " عيد الحب " على الأبواب 

لم أحفل بيوم من الأيام "بعيد الحب" الذي حددوه " هم " في الرابع عشر من شهر شباط .. لأن الحب صلاة داخليةٌ لا وقت لها و كينونةٌ هلامية لا يمكن أن تُحبس في يوم 

لكن أذكر أنني همت على وجه الشعر قبل خمس سنين في " عيد الحب " و جلست بجانب اللغة للمرة الأولى و غرفت من نشوة سرّها و سكرت من خمر لفظها .. للمرة الأولى في " عيد الحب " 

أظن أنه من غير المنطق الشِعري القول : لقد كتبت أول قصيدة في حياتي في اليوم كذا .. و لكن أظن أيضاً أن هذا ما حدث لي .. في " عيد الحب " .. قبل خمس سنين 

فصرت أمر بهذا اليوم كل سنة .. كي أُخرج تلك الورقة - التي أصبحت مُهترئة الآن - و أقرأ عليها :

سألت القلب يوماً أن ينساك .. فقد مضى خمس سنين على جفاك

و تنتابني حينها حالة خاصة من الشعور .. لا أعلم أهي حزن ؟ أهي سعادة ؟ أهي شوق ؟ أهي حيرة ؟
لله درك يا أنا .. عن أي جفىً كنت تتحدث .. أما زلت مُشتاقاً منذ ذلك الوقت !! .. و الخمس سنون تلك أليست آخر فصول الطفولة .. لا يعقل أنني عاشق منذ تلك الأيام 
ثم أصل لنهاية براعم الحروف تلك و أقرأ :

لو كان الحب مرض جسمي و داء فتاك .. لانتحر أطباء الكون يا قلبي يأساً من شفاك 

و هنا أصمت كأنما انهالت علي غمرة من عظمةٍ ما أو هيبة ربما نتجت من التفكير : لم ينتحر أطباء الكون .. فهل ما زلت سقيماً ؟

و اليوم أمر بنفس اليوم - ذكرى ميلادي شِعرياً إن صح التعبير - و بريدي من الحب فارغ .. و لغتي تحمل تلك الورقة كالأرملة التي تحضن ذكرىً من عشيقها الذي رحل 

اليوم .. يجلس هاجس الفضيلة الذي ما انفك يظلل مشاعري بجانب إحدى أشجار اللاشيء .. يسأل في ذاته حائراً : لماذا لم يصل إلى جنة العشق حتى الآن رغم أنني جعلت منه نبياً 

اليوم .. أحمل رفات صوتي الذي ما زال مفقود الصدى لليوم كي أدفنه بالصمت بجانب مقبرة العصافير التي قٌتلت أيضاً بجُرم الموسيقى

اليوم .. أشطر قلبي لاثنين كي يحضن أحدهما الآخر .. أملاً أن أبقى على قيد العشق .. فنقصاً حاداً من الدفئ و السكينة يكاد يقتلني 

و كي تكتمل السخرية .. و كإله قديم لا يجد أي معبد يأويه الآن يواسي نفسه .. صرت أفعل مثل عامةٍ العشاق ألتمس آثار الماضي و أقول :

فلنكمل عشقنا نسياناً .. فلا بد أن أكون عاشقاً في مكانٍ ما

***

تُرى عيد ما سيكون الرابع عشر من شباط هذا ؟ 

[RAMS]http://song.6rb.com/songer/x/Leb/fairouz/fairouz-laydoom_eghterabi.rm[/RAMS]

[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كم أنتِ امرأة مستحيلة .. عندما أكتب ما لا يصلح للنشر .. لدواعٍ عاطفية .. !!
[/align]

----------


## محمد123456

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## الوسادة

*يا سلاااااااااااااام شكرا الك محمد عالكلام الحلو و الأغنية الروعة*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ماضٍ ..

 يتدحرج على مقربة من الذاكرة ..

ماضٍ إعاربه : شبه حاضرٍ موجود و علامة وجوده بريق عينين ..





[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
قصيدة انتهت بمجرد انتهائها 
[/align]
 
[align=center] 
أخبروا عينيّ ألّا تراها 

اصنعو لشِعري أغلالاً تكبّل الشفاةَ

دلوني على طريقة لوأد الكلمات 

إذا راحت تصلي في محياها 

دلوني على ملحدٍ عشقي 

يستل فكرة العشق من خباياها 

ساعدوا رئتيّ على العيش من أوكسجينٍ آخر 

فكفاها قتلاً لي .. كفاها 

ما زلت لا أفهم كيف تعيش ساقية 

على أطراف روضةٍ جفَّ جناها 

و تصحو زهورٌ كي تنشر الشذى 

في مدى سماءٍ انقرض ضياها 

أنا قبلةٌ في قصص العشق تائهةٌ 

تبحث عن كاهنة كي ترعاها 

أنا أنينُ الشمس في ليلٍ مستبد 

أنا صرخة الناي التي غناها 

أنا استفاقة الحلم في مأتمه

أنا نشوةٌ سُرقَ مداها

أنا فرعٌ معقدٌ في علم العشق 

مجال بحثه فقط عيناها 

لكن .. يا للعار يا للعار 

قفّيتُ رؤياها 
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يا سلام عليك يا محمد...مبدع مبدع مبدع

----------


## عاشقة ريان

يسلمو على الطرح المميز

----------


## مجروح من الدنيا

_محمد_

_تطلع بحرفك.. فتتوارى الشموس والأقمار خجلا
وتتهافت الأرواح.. نحو أمطارك
لترتوي.. حتى الثمل
كن بخير..
تحياتي_ 


_نسيم_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا سلام عليك يا محمد...مبدع مبدع مبدع





> يسلمو على الطرح المميز






> _محمد_
> 
> _تطلع بحرفك.. فتتوارى الشموس والأقمار خجلا_
> _وتتهافت الأرواح.. نحو أمطارك_
> _لترتوي.. حتى الثمل_
> _كن بخير.._
> _تحياتي_  
> 
> 
> _نسيم_


 
[align=center] 
شكرا لمروركم جميعاً 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
أصداء في سديم الذات  
[/align]
[align=center] 
(1)

انتظرتك ، فلماذا أتيت ؟؟ 

تعب حلمٌ من جر الشمس 

تركها خلف دمعةٍ حائرة 

تركها في ظل اغترابه

و جلس كي يكون فارغاً تماماً 

كي تتحول كل لغته 

إلى إشارة استفهام 

(2)

لن أنتظرك ، لأنك قد تأتي !! 

سأل عصفور :  هل أنا وحدي على سجية الأفق ؟

أم أن ثقافة العش كانت مزيفة 

كالأسماء التي يخبو حبرها على ورق الذاكرة 

و تصبح مثل رفات الماضي

مضيئةً بالظلام

مُشرعةً على لا شيءٍ من الذات  

أو كصرخات ميتٍ لم يعلم أنه سوف يموت حقاً 

اعتقد في يوم من الأيام أن الأمل عنده جِبليّ

(3) 

لم أنتظرك ، فلماذا لم تأتِ !!

أيها المتردد في أنفاسي مثل قطعة نور

أيها المتوجس خيفة من ذاتك فيَّ

اهطل علي من أحشائي ولا تخف 

اهطل علي من أهازيج دمعك ولا ترأف 

اسمع ما يُقال عنّا في قرارتي و أحدق 

أنا موجودٌ حيث يوجد الكل إلا أنت 

أنا عاشقٌ لكل شيء لا يمت لك بصله

(4) 

فلأنتظرك ، علّك لا تأتي 

و سوف أغلق المرآة 

و أخلد إليك من جديد 

يا أنا 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

دكتور محمد انتا عبارة عن كتله من لإبداع وصح لسانك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> دكتور محمد انتا عبارة عن كتله من لإبداع وصح لسانك


[align=center] 
أهلا فيك
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
مضى عامٌ على ميلاد قصيدة .. 
[/align]

----------

